# rare halloween motionettes



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Who remembers the 1991 sound activated props? http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=130871257677


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

any pics would be helpful thanks


----------

